# mini foggers



## ship (Feb 28, 2004)

I need a display booth counter top smoke/haze effect. From what I’m told so far, the counter top will be no more than say 3 to 4" thick and need 4 vents on the counter top to be installed between 5 lighting fixtures. The fixtures are luckily already figured out except for the transformers. They will be GE type H7604 lamps which at 50w/12.8v provide an astounding.100,000 center beam candle power for the 7°x5° beam spread PAR 36 lamp. It would seem that there is nothing more powerful with a serviceable life in that size short of going HMI lamp with ballast and electronics starter costs, or something requiring a reflector in a 4.5"dia x no more than 6" long fixture. Anyone guess I’m creating laser beams within the counter?

Anyway, I have heard of pencil type foggers and other small foggers, but this is for a trade show and as such would have to run about 14 hours per day. Might be possible to by pass such storage things on a pencil fogger as if it were a butane blow torch, but still I’m looking for a better haze/smoke idea that is smaller than 3" high, or something that is powerful enough to go thru a small tube from a distance away from the counter, than break out into the four vents. Not as easy as it might seem.

Ideas???? Products etc?


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Ship, 
I'll have to think on this a bit...lots of ways to do "fog"...ways outside of a tiny or traditional fogger I mean using chemicals that provide "smoke" effects. Plus there are lots of ways to pipe fog from a regular size fogger and go from larger to smaller hoses & couplers using fans. But FWIW this may get ya started on the types of "tiny" foggers out there that I am aware of...

http://www.theatrefx.com/store/commerce.cgi?product=tiny_foggers

I would suggest the 8oz fluid well--or a extension tube to a large bottle, and the AC version over the battery versions for it to last for long periods of time you need. Of course if you want a semi-compact REAL 4.9mW laser system (green laser--low power so no varience/license or cooling system needed)--the same website has a few of those too in their menu's too.. Look forward to seeing what other folks have to say in idea's and stuff about this effect.. 

-wolf


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 28, 2004)

Please tell me that the advertised price for those units was in Drachmas! Man they are expensive.

I have done a similar thing for a client but the size limitations were not as tight as those you are mentioning.

Essentially, we needed to pipe some smoke into a grid and to do this I constructed the grid out of 1” plastic reticulation pipe, into which I cut slots every 10mm (3/8”). We fed the grid from opposite corners and whilst the volume of smoke was less in the centre that closer to the edges, it worked for what we needed. 

I used a Jem ZR33 High Mass fogger, which I set to gently and continuously puff out smoke. If I understand what you are doing, you will want a nice soft dispersion of smoke as opposed to puffs or bursts. To achieve this effect, I made a coupler that attached to the snoot of the ZR33 and attached to a section of 4” plastic tube that acted as a reservoir. I was going to use a 10L container but didn’t have the room. I used a 4” to 1” reducer that joined into a Y-piece on one of the forks of the Y. On the other fork was a length of flexible hose, which attached to another 4” to 1” reducer. On the 4” flange I had a 12V DC Fan that kept a steady flow of air into the Y piece. The tail of the Y fed the grid, via a length of flexible tube.

I had to play around with the lengths of tube and the fan speed to get a nice even flow of smoke. In the end, I put some mesh from a fly screen door into the 4” pipe to act as a baffle. It is a bit of messing around and time to get it to work but it was cost effective in the end.

I don’t know if this will help you but you never know.

Cheers,


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 28, 2004)

Ship, the AMERICAN DJ MINI-FOG FOG MACHINE is small and I have used it for a few trade booth type applications. Here are the specs: 

400w fogger 
2000 cubic feet per min. fog output 
Optional external fog switch 
External fog control switch 
Dimensions: 7.25"(L) x 6"(W) x 6.25"(H) 
Weight: 7lbs 
Costs about $40

You can easily throw a few pipes on it and valves and make the fog go anywhere you want.


----------



## ship (Feb 29, 2004)

Cost is not much of an issue for me. If the effect is right than it will be in the budget. Besides I’m a dealer for most of these companies thus get it at cost.

Did some research LeMaitrie and a few other websites were useless so I’ll have to still look at the hard copy of the catalogs but this is what I have so far. Anyone use the following: CITC “Tiny Fogger”, CITC “Quick-Draw”, Rosco “PF-1000 Remote Head Fogger”, Theatre Effects “Tiny Fogger” series?

Otherwise anyone ever use a mist system? I’m looking at the CITC Jungle Mist System as a possible thing of interest - a lot of interest both for getting away from the fogger idea and because the jets on the top of the counter would be very small.

Using a larger size of fogger would probably be a problem because I expect it’s a kiosk type booth thus there will not really be anywhere to run the hose from easily or without a lot of work in creating a cable/tubing pathway. Besides, as soon as Martin/Jem decides to send me my Hydrosonic 2000 squarrel fans that I ordered about 2 years ago and every couple of months remind them of, than I will consider buying a Jem product again.

But the puff of smoke or something is the idea, however the concept from what I understand after my all of four minute discussion about the design concept is that the light beams are supposed to be about 3" in dia thus a lazer would not work or be easy enough to do. The fixtures once I find a suitable transformer for them should be fine.

Thanks for the ADJ mini-fogger note. I was on the website but did not see it. Time to look again.


----------



## ship (Feb 29, 2004)

I read the ADJ Mini Fogger as slightly larger and with less output.
Still it's of interest, thanks.

• 450W fogger 
• 1,500 cubic feet per min. fog output 
• Warm up time: 5 minutes 
• External fog switch 
• Includes a free container of water based Fog Juice 
• ETL & ETLC approved 
• Dimensions: 10” x 8” x 8.5” 
• Weight: 8lbs


----------

